# Pics of Mahi-Mahi Tatoos needed please



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys my wife wants a tatoo. She wants something like the girls are getting on their sides from their waist to up under their arm or boob. Maybe something with some stars and flowers in it with a stem curving its way around the side.

I suggested some little Mahi-mahi in there. She thought that was cool. Shes gonna put one Bull Dorado and several small chicken dolphin. Im supposed to be the Bull:smile: 

I need some pics and suggestions please so she can take to the guy this Saturday. Thanks and I will post after pics


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Joey

I saw this when I was looking at team shirt ideas and thought it was pretty cool for artwork but not for my team shirt. It is copyrighted I am sure but you can get an idea from it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just a shot....

http://www.tattoojohnny.com/product...00967,GJF-00805,SFF-00035,THF-00031,THF-00037,


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Be prepared to let her squeeze your hand off while getting the tat. The ribs are the hardest place to get tatted. A tat that big will take hours of work.

She might not be able to sit through it all in one sitting. Going rate for a large tat down the side is a 100 bucks an hour.

I spent 3 1/2 hours to have my tat down my left side done. The last 45 minutes, I was having a coming to Jesus meeting. When he hit me for the last time with the alcohol solution, I fell to my knees.

After it healed, he had to touch it up. I thought it would not be bad as that is all he is doing. When he hit it, it all came back from before. 

You can see it somewhat below. It is a 1940's pinup girl of my wife. 









Post up when she is done.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## get it wet (Aug 10, 2007)

Heres one if you dont want color


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Joey
> 
> I saw this when I was looking at team shirt ideas and thought it was pretty cool for artwork but not for my team shirt. It is copyrighted I am sure but you can get an idea from it.


That a cool pic, thanks!



Tortuga said:


> Just a shot....
> 
> http://www.tattoojohnny.com/product...00967,GJF-00805,SFF-00035,THF-00031,THF-00037,


Great idea, Im gonna show it to her, thanks



FireEater said:


> Be prepared to let her squeeze your hand off while getting the tat. The ribs are the hardest place to get tatted. A tat that big will take hours of work.
> 
> She might not be able to sit through it all in one sitting. Going rate for a large tat down the side is a 100 bucks an hour.
> 
> ...


Lol, Im trying to tell her. Thanks for posting that



get it wet said:


> Heres one if you dont want color


Thats pretty cool too, thanks. Im gonna show her that


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

*Mahi tattoo*

Here's a few I've seen while googling.
personally, I kinda like the cartoonish one.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I like the 2nd to the last one chasing a ballyhoo. I like this one but she doesnt Billfish, still looks awesome


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like a cool tattoo .


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nothing says white trash like a confederate flag bikini, swap muddin', and mardis gras beads. 



B


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I agree.................Nice. lol And where did that pic come from??????



Chase This! said:


> Nothing says white trash like a confederate flag bikini, swap muddin', and mardis gras beads.
> 
> 
> 
> B


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I think were gonna go with something simple like this, maybe the black shaded area blue water look, and add a small Bull and 2 small dolphin representing me and the 2 kids, lol. I think these tats are hot on girls like this


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

chuck richey said:


> I agree.................Nice. lol And where did that pic come from??????


Mud park in Florida


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Make sure she stays out of the sun after she gets it done. Look forward to seeing what yall decide on. One of the team members has a canvas on his back that he started after the Matagorda tournament last year. Its all underwater stuff. I will see if he will send me a picture to post.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

search the internet for a design that she LOVES...(even if it's a Guy Harvey/Carey Chen) and make sure the artist you choose is VERY skilled and you'll be pretty happy w the FINAL result...it's gonna hurt, but some artists have a lighter touch and some people deal w pain better than others too....keep us informed please!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Nothing says white trash like a confederate flag bikini, swap muddin', and mardis gras beads.
> 
> 
> 
> B


God bless her!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I think this would look AWESOME as a tattoo....


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Nothing says white trash like a confederate flag bikini, swap muddin', and mardis gras beads.
> 
> 
> 
> B


white trash? not so much, *******? AWW HELL YEA!!! WHAT A WOMAN!!! LOL:texasflag


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

http://picasaweb.google.com/xraykid5/FishTattooS#

a few fish tattoo's on here...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Some nice ink there for sure..especially yjr guy with the entire back piece


fuelish1 said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/xraykid5/FishTattooS#
> 
> a few fish tattoo's on here...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

fuelish1 said:


> white trash? not so much, *******? AWW HELL YEA!!! WHAT A WOMAN!!! LOL:texasflag


Yea, heres some more mud park trash. Theres some hott women that love to play in the mud:brew2:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Yea, heres some more mud park trash. Theres some hott women that love to play in the mud:brew2:


I will volunteer to take out the "trash"!!!!!!! jk

butI think I really need a 4wheeler!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

That one needs a cono sticker on her belly.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

El Carnicero said:


> That one needs a cono sticker on her belly.


 :rotfl: DL would like that....


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> Nothing says white trash like a confederate flag bikini, swap muddin', and mardis gras beads.
> 
> 
> 
> B


How rude and inconsiderate of you!!!!!! That sweet and innocent girl can go fishing with us any time she wants. :tongue::rotfl:


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> I think were gonna go with something simple like this, maybe the black shaded area blue water look, and add a small Bull and 2 small dolphin representing me and the 2 kids, lol. I think these tats are hot on girls like this


I agree certain tats on girls are sexy, and I like your idea of putting real symbolism into it. That way it means a whole lot more than, say, some chinese letters that say lord knows what. But the girl in your pic could've incorporated (filled in?) the stretch marks and c-section scars. Just Sayin'.

Dont get me wrong, I'm not perfect. In fact, I'm kinda ugly. That's the reason I wouldn't get a mike Tyson tat on my face. Why draw attention to it?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

nothings cooler then a TRAMPSTAMP


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Youtube Vince Neil's single "Tattoos and Tequila" If you dont like chicks with tats after that you must be gay.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Listo said:


> How rude and inconsiderate of you!!!!!! That sweet and innocent girl can go fishing with us any time she wants. :tongue::rotfl:


Sweet maybe...innocent would be the long shot of the century.h:


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I sure love a girl that aint skeered to get all dirty!!!!!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Yea, heres some more mud park trash. Theres some hott women that love to play in the mud:brew2:


NOW were talking :tongue:


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Here is my wife of 18 years stamp.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bottomsup said:


> Here is my wife of 18 years stamp.


mods,please remove this pic!!!! LMFAO!SEXY!!!!!:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

sad3smsad3smsad3sm


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Bottomsup said:


> Here is my wife of 18 years stamp.


Yet you have a skinny young sexy bikini clad girl as your avatar?

Here I fixed it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FireEater said:


> Yet you have a skinny young sexy bikini clad girl as your avatar?
> 
> Here I fixed it.


I swear the chick in his avatar has clown makeup around her mouf. :rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> I swear the chick in his avatar has clown makeup around her mouf. :rotfl:


thats a reflection off the girls:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> thats a reflection off the girls:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


Dont you have some Galveston Cops to get ruffed up by, run along now DA


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Bottomsup said:


> Here is my wife of 18 years stamp.


That bed spread and room reminds me of the bunny ranch rooms in Nevada. Memories......... Just needs that lil redlight above the door way and boom!!!! ya just took me back to a few years ago 

.....where are all those pictures at........


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL the avitar pic is a joke. Look at her inner left leg. Its a measuring tape that reads "You must be this big to ride this ride" This is my wife of 18 years.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bottomsup said:


> LOL the avitar pic is a joke. Look at her inner left leg. Its a measuring tape that reads "You must be this big to ride this ride" This is my wife of 18 years.


HOTROD is toooo short to ride that ride,LMFAO!!!!


----------

